# and this crap PASSED inspection......



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Was the inspector blind?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Hard to believe!!!


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plumberpro said:


> Was the inspector blind?


I don't know but, he probably doesn't like me much at the moment. I emailed this to the chief inspector. The guy who inspected this failed me for this install below........... Said the water temperature was set too high. Apparently he didn't see the big yellow dial on my mixing valve........ ? Makes you wonder who buys who's lunch.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Hard to believe!!!


When the customer told me it passed inspections I didn't believe them. Looked the address up right then and there, sure enough, it was inspected. Should've got some pics of the complete job. It was a mess. Crazy that folks don't take pride in their chosen profession.


----------



## Gene S. (Sep 24, 2013)

We call that a "drive-by". No way the inspector got out of his truck and looked at that!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Does it draft o.k.? For starters I'd check that along with testing the air around the W/H for carbon monoxide levels when it fires.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Does it draft o.k.? For starters I'd check that along with testing the air around the W/H for carbon monoxide levels when it fires.


I'm going back tomorrow to replace the quest pipe going from the water heater to the air handler. I'm also correcting the vent while their.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't see the contractors reward number


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumber joe said:


> I can't see the contractors reward number


Yea a close up shot would be good...:laughing:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumb26 said:


> I don't know but, he probably doesn't like me much at the moment. I emailed this to the chief inspector. The guy who inspected this failed me for this install below........... Said the water temperature was set too high. Apparently he didn't see the big yellow dial on my mixing valve........ ? Makes you wonder who buys who's lunch.


Not to dog on your install looks good, but why in the world would you set the tankless at 140 then have a tempering valve on it?

Edit: never mind I see the tee before the tempering valve dishwasher or laundry?


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

This was done at $350k house and I asked our inspector since when can we hook heaters up directly with pex and drops in pex and he told me it was a gray area! I wanted to kick him in his head. I am currently doing a house for habitat for humanity and I am going to hook it directly up with pex although I know it is not right I want to see if he will make me change it


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

turd-chaser said:


> This was done at $350k house and I asked our inspector since when can we hook heaters up directly with pex and drops in pex and he told me it was a gray area! I wanted to kick him in his head. I am currently doing a house for habitat for humanity and I am going to hook it directly up with pex although I know it is not right I want to see if he will make me change it



I spy with my little eye 3 violations on this install ( at least in my state, more than likely 2 in yours)

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> I don't know but, he probably doesn't like me much at the moment. I emailed this to the chief inspector. The guy who inspected this failed me for this install below........... Said the water temperature was set too high. Apparently he didn't see the big yellow dial on my mixing valve........ ? Makes you wonder who buys who's lunch.



Nice install!! Question in your community are the plumbing inspectors actually plumbers? I'm from Ma but live near RI, in RI a lot of towns have 1 inspector for multiple trades, which I don't agree with. Before I became a full time inspector, I was in business and had a "plumbing inspection" in RI by the building inspector. He didn't like when I told him that I've forgot more about Plumbing than he knows. He didn't appreciate the comment but agreed. Bottom line the first post you made, the inspector dropped the ball that day, or has no clue or care about his job or the safety of others.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

My inspectors say on electric you can connect right to the heater. On gas it has to be copper for 18". I do gas and electric with 24" copper risers.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

no thermal tank..thats a grey area...

..and t+p valve just going down to the concrete floor
 
at the very least there ought to be a catch pan under the heater piped going to a drain....

we just wont intsall one without a pan anymore...it has saved me a ton of greif more than 10 years down the road....


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> no thermal tank..thats a grey area... ..and t+p valve just going down to the concrete floor at the very least there ought to be a catch pan under the heater piped going to a drain.... we just wont intsall one without a pan anymore...it has saved me a ton of greif more than 10 years down the road....


A drain pan? even on an unfinished concrete floor in the basement with a fd in the same room?


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I spy with my little eye 3 violations on this install ( at least in my state, more than likely 2 in yours)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I'm starting to really believe in your proposal for states adopting MA code. In MA they allow pex to come but 24 inches , what other violations do you see?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> I'm starting to really believe in your proposal for states adopting MA code. In MA they allow pex to come but 24 inches , what other violations do you see?


No vacuum breaker, the 24" on the Pex, the Pex on the the relief valve

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> No vacuum breaker, the 24" on the Pex, the Pex on the the relief valve
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


At least the pex on relief valve is within foot off ground, it won't be smacking anyone in face !


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Our plumbing inspector was a old retired union plumber. He was hard on all of us but dam I learned a lot. That man loved plumbing and was good at it. He died at the foot of his bed putting his shoes on for work. He would not let anything slide. He had a plumber cheat a gage on a 5 pound air test and he caught him next thing I know everybody had to have hose bibs on there test gage. He would come out and look everything over, and the last thing he would do was pull a gage the size of a coffee can out of his jacket and verify you weren't cheating. Loved that man. The point I am trying to make is you will have good inspectors and you will have some that just don't understand. Some of it is our trade is changing and evolving some of it is just being under qualified for the job.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Our plumbing inspector was a old retired union plumber. He was hard on all of us but dam I learned a lot. That man loved plumbing and was good at it. He died at the foot of his bed putting his shoes on for work. He would not let anything slide. He had a plumber cheat a gage on a 5 pound air test and he caught him next thing I know everybody had to have hose bibs on there test gage. He would come out and look everything over, and the last thing he would do was pull a gage the size of a coffee can out of his jacket and verify you weren't cheating. Loved that man. The point I am trying to make is you will have good inspectors and you will have some that just don't understand. Some of it is our trade is changing and evolving some of it is just being under qualified for the job.


I a fan of the bag test.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Our plumbing inspector was a old retired union plumber. He was hard on all of us but dam I learned a lot. That man loved plumbing and was good at it. He died at the foot of his bed putting his shoes on for work. He would not let anything slide. He had a plumber cheat a gage on a 5 pound air test and he caught him next thing I know everybody had to have hose bibs on there test gage. He would come out and look everything over, and the last thing he would do was pull a gage the size of a coffee can out of his jacket and verify you weren't cheating. Loved that man. The point I am trying to make is you will have good inspectors and you will have some that just don't understand. Some of it is our trade is changing and evolving some of it is just being under qualified for the job.


And when he pulled the gauge the size of the can and you knew you did it right, your integrity he showed you


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

On my three jobs, each in different city.. failed my precharged air chambers because it wasn't at min. 12 inches long.. told them to call the state office and get educated.. if not then I'll show where the 12" belongs.


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> No vacuum breaker, the 24" on the Pex, the Pex on the the relief valve
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Do you mind if the vacuum breaker is above 6"? I understand the idea is if there is ever a fire in basement that's what would pop...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> And when he pulled the gauge the size of the can and you knew you did it right, your integrity he showed you


 ha I always passed that test never tried to cheat that man. After awhile he only checked the sneaky ones. But at first he checked everybody.lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> Do you mind if the vacuum breaker is above 6"? I understand the idea is if there is ever a fire in basement that's what would pop...


I would say yes, code says above tank, no specific measurement in my code as long as it's on the cold water inlet .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I would say yes, code says above tank, no specific measurement in my code as long as it's on the cold water inlet .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Code says at least 6" in 248 cmr, thanks


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> Code says at least 6" in 248 cmr, thanks


Is this test day? 248 CMR 10.14 , 5

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> Code says at least 6" in 248 cmr, thanks


Is this test day? Check it, 248 CMR 10.14 , 5

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I would say yes, code says above tank, no specific measurement in my code as long as it's on the cold water inlet .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Vacuum breaker? For what? They are only required for side inlet heaters here.


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Is this test day? 248 CMR 10.14 , 5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


No not at all Lol, thought water heater would be termed an appliance by book , word fixture is used hmm


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> Vacuum breaker? For what? They are only required for side inlet heaters here.[/
> 
> Water heaters and storage tanks shall be protected against loss of water from siphoning due to loss of supply pressure by a vacuum relief valve installed in the cold water supply line at a LEVEL above the top of the heater tank
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> Vacuum breaker? For what? They are only required for side inlet heaters here.


For side inlet heaters only?? That makes no sense my understanding is it's for not just water heaters but indirect wh's also on the cold inlet. The idea is if there's a fire in the basement, it's the device that pops and relieves the pressure.

A vicious 9 alarm fire in the heart of Boston happened today with high winds , it started in the basement, it has me wondering if that thing popped...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> No not at all Lol, thought water heater would be termed an appliance by book , word fixture is used hmm


That would be an atmospheric vacuum, say on a commercial dishwasher.. Sorry the correct device is called a vacuum relief, I've always called them breakers.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> For side inlet heaters only?? That makes no sense my understanding is it's for not just water heaters but indirect wh's also on the cold inlet. The idea is if there's a fire in the basement, it's the device that pops and relieves the pressure. A vicious 9 alarm fire in the heart of Boston happened today with high winds , it started in the basement, it has me wondering if that thing popped...


The reason for the devise is so the tank does not collapse from a siphon. RIP Boston strong

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> That would be an atmospheric vacuum, say on a commercial dishwasher.. Sorry the correct device is called a vacuum relief, I've always called them breakers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Okay I see! Now it's coming together , appreciate the help


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> Okay I see! Now it's coming together , appreciate the help


Anytime

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> The reason for the devise is so the tank does not collapse from a siphon. RIP Boston strong Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 isn't it only required when the water heater is above the fixtures it serves. Never put them in here heater is always on the same level as fixtures.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

here it is again

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> here it is again Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


ALL water heater and storage tanks

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh today will be fun!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Oh today will be fun!


Fook that..


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Another little gem. It's amazing what kind of work lack of planning produces.

Side more to mods:
There really should be a way to rotate pictures.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> No not at all Lol, thought water heater would be termed an appliance by book , word fixture is used hmm


the vacuum breaker that your referencing here is a atmospheric vacuum breaker. The vacuum breaker that goes on a side outlet heater is different. AVB is only allowed to be pressurized 12 hours out of twenty four.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The proper term would be a vacuum relief valve, but in our state a lot of plumbers call it a vacuum breaker. Totally different animal I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> isn't it only required when the water heater is above the fixtures it serves. Never put them in here heater is always on the same level as fixtures.


Say what, wow that's an automatic fail here.


----------

